# Can't remove blade holder from Bush Hog Model 295



## Highlander (May 29, 2011)

Bush hog 295 seal for out put shaft leaking. Trying to take off blade holder so I can fix it. I cant get the blade holder off. I have removed the nut and tried a pry bar and that didn't work. I then I used two port-a-powers with two rams, once on each side, and tried to push it off that didn't work. I built a puller to try and pull it off but I can't get the bolts out for for the blades. I tried putting a port-a-power ram on it and tried to push it out and it didn't move. I don't want to put heat on it because of the gear oil that is sitting in the pan. Any help would be appreciated it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Did you soak it with penitrating oil? When you put tension on it with the portapower, did you try tapping on it a bit at the same time. Sometimes that will do wonders!


----------



## Highlander (May 29, 2011)

The gear lube is leaking out of it, running down the shaft no need for penetrating oil. I did try tapping with no results. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Almost sound like its threaded its self or dug in

Can you post couple up close pics.


----------



## Highlander (May 29, 2011)

Pictures didnt come out due to where it's located. It's a 12 point spline output shaft. The splines all appear to be good. Do you think heat will effect the blade holders integrity?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*heat*

Try this: wrap a soaking-wet cloth around the shaft,ABOVE the the blade-holder.Then,get a propane torch with MAPP GAS(yellow cylinder)and put pressure on the blade-holder with the puller.Heat the blade-holder,with the torch.Mapp GAS burns hotter than regular propane,in the green cylinder,but not hot enough to damage the blade-holder.Once it's hot,the pressure from the puller should pop it loose.then,let it cool,spray it with pb blaster,and pull it off.I've used this trick a lot,and it usually works.The wet rag protects the seal,etc.


----------

